# Show King color?



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I have two show kings that I'm not sure what the color is.
Hen is red and cock is... light brown?
These two are from the same pair and dad looks just like the darker one pictured. Brown with the magenta sheen.
The lighter one is much lighter and the sheen is like a pearl with a tiny pinkish sheen. She/he is gorgeous, but I don't know what color to call it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

No one after so many views?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Very pretty! No, no idea. I just have white homers. I have a friend with the same, and a white king, so I was curious to see yours. My guess is you've got a lot of curious views


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not sure about the color, if you can get the focus a little bit better. those pair they look like modena pigeon to me rather than king.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

if it was a mookee in that colour it would be an ash red but sometimes with different breeds hope it helps


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

The darker one looks like spread ash.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Can you get better pictures?

The're both ash red imo

the lighter one I think is spread ash red since the colour of his head is also going grayish

I know grizzle reacts differently in ash reds but I cannot identify it

The darker one to me might be a ahs red check / ash red check with sooty gene


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

They may be faded ash-red chequer and faded ash-red bar. Identification would be easier if the photographs were better quality.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Roller men would call the lighter one a "strawberry". Which is usually an Ash Red check heterozygous for grizzle. You can also get the strawberry look from a Spread Ash Red Check or T-pattern. I really don't have a better guess without knowing the lineage of the birds. Is there any grizzle or spread in this line? Both are pretty birds.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry for disappearing for a bit!
Yes! The mother of both birds has grizzle. 
I've got her mated to a blue check and the offspring is blue check... 
Is it possible to tell the sex of the baby by its color? Something tells me the baby should be a hen, but I'm not sure about ash red acting dominate over blue. Input?


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

*Sorry, I don't think you can sex these by color.*



Bobuki said:


> Sorry for disappearing for a bit!
> Yes! The mother of both birds has grizzle.
> I've got her mated to a blue check and the offspring is blue check...
> Is it possible to tell the sex of the baby by its color? Something tells me the baby should be a hen, but I'm not sure about ash red acting dominate over blue. Input?


Grizzle is not a sex-linked trait so, if the lighter color is caused by Grizzle there is no way to tell the sex of the offspring by their color. Almond can also lighten the color of a young bird a lot. It is a sex-linked trait. However, it is a dominant gene so if either parent carried the gene you would see it in that bird. Dilute is also a sex-linked trait and is recessive so if the cock carried it you would not see it. He could then pass it along to a daughter which would express dilute with only one gene as it is on the sex chromosome. This is an example of a sex-linked mating which will tell you the sex of the dilute hen offspring only when the dilute gene is passed on. Sorry, confusing. The bottom line is, the birds in your pictures do not appear to be almond and they would be yellow if they were dilute hens. I think your birds carry Grizzle and so NO, you can not sex them by color.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

get better both parents and young


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If mom is ash red based and her male mate is blue.....it is a sex linked mating......all blue offspring will be hens and all red offspring males. This does not work when the color of the parents are reversed, only with red hens and blue males in which the offspring are opposite colored. .


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

loftkeeper said:


> get better both parents and young


Hi, I'm not sure what you mean? Get better birds?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry about that suppose to say get better pictures of the birds in question


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I think the lighter bird is opal, but clearer pics would be very helpful.


----------

